# Glass cleaning



## Deano3 (14 Nov 2020)

Hi everyone just a quick question i have only had my aquascaper for few months and just noticed 2 scratches a few inches long on front .

I do maintenance 2 times over 8 days and purchased some aqurovitro scrubber pads that are quite hard thinish pads and great for scrubbing off marks, i have been going over all glass every maintenence session but wondering if everyone else does or only when marks on glass ?

I could use kitchen roll for most of it i suppose qhat you think ?

I know there is probably nothing i can do about scratches but worried i get more, mist have got sand behind pad or snail 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raws69 (14 Nov 2020)

I use “mr clean” magic erasers.  Brill for glass.  Just make sure it’s the originals as there is a version with chemicals which you don’t want.


----------



## dino21 (15 Nov 2020)

Its doubtful any of your implements are direclty causing the scratches.
Its more likely to be  when you use your tools down near the substrate and pick up some sand or small partical onto the tool , its the sand etc that is hard enought to scratch the glass., only needs the smallest piece.
Things like those scrubber pads or magnetic cleaners really pick up and hold any fragments.
Tend to use a razor blade type of cleaning stick which is easier to shake offf any sand.

Not aware of any practical way to remove such scratches ☹️


----------



## Deano3 (15 Nov 2020)

I will have to be more careful when cleaning, think i will use them pads if i can see visable algae but maybe just kitchen roll on rest of the glass and be very careful near the substrate and dont go to far down as the 2 scratches are mid way up so must have been trapped im the pad.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (15 Nov 2020)

dino21 said:


> Its more likely to be when you use your tools down near the substrate and pick up some sand or small partical onto the tool , its the sand etc that is hard enought to scratch the glass., only needs the smallest piece.


So awfully true...I’ve done it myself. Scratches all along my front pane when viewed up close at the right angle. Scrubber up top, scraper down low near the substrate.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Nov 2020)

I think some scratches are inevitable no matter how careful you are during maintenance, so don't beat yourself up about it too much.
It's usually pretty hard to see scratches when the tank is full of water anyway.


----------



## lazybones51 (15 Nov 2020)

I use a glass scraper with a razor blade in the end for the majority of glass cleaning duties, and a tooth brush to clean the silicon. I only use a pad to clean around the water line, as my previous tank had scratches caused by substrate stuck in a pad.


----------



## Ady34 (16 Nov 2020)

It’s a nightmare Dean, I got one early on when I got my 1500 and was devastated. Can only presume a rogue piece of sand got caught in the algae scraper. Once i saw it I became much more careful and haven’t got any more so just take extra care mate and all will be good.......
Anyway, ‘fish dig scratches’


----------



## SRP3006 (16 Nov 2020)

I learnt my lesson whilst blasting the crap up from the bottom, a bit of sand must of stuck to the glass and when I gave the tank a final wipe down to remove water marks it left a lovely 3 inch long scratch right in my eye line. Was distraught when I did it, but I think it was only a matter of time really.


I was that annoyed I even toyed with the idea of turning the tank around


----------



## Deano3 (16 Nov 2020)

Glad to know i am not alone as was devastated, i will try using the pad around the top and kitchen roll of glass isnt bad further down.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tankless (17 Nov 2020)

I use an old debit card to clean the glass. I found two vertical scratches when I first bought the tank. Didn't know if it was me or the previous owner but it made me paranoid. The debit card is used for the majority of the time and if I need to use the blade then I'll use it for any stubborn glass algae.


----------



## castle (17 Nov 2020)

Every ADA tank I have had I've scratched with a rogue bit of sand. I evetutally stop caring  As other have said once water is in, barely notice. But when we're paying for optiwhite spotless tanks, we obviously care about the cleanliness of the view. I still use a songe, but realised that when cleaning diatoms near sand it is obviously pushing sand up against glass 

When rescaping with sand, syphon it out, don't claw it out


----------



## Wolf6 (18 Nov 2020)

Like the first dent/scratch in your new car, the first spot on your newly painted walls, the first scratch on your phone's screen, the first is always the worst and after that its somehow less bad. Being the cluts I am, I have given up caring about 'trivial' stuff like scratches in glass as I seem unable to prevent them  Always get sand or something into the spunge without noticing, or holding the scraper slightly at a wrong angle or bumping into the glass when removing hardscape or whatever from the tank. I'd pay bigtime if people ever create affordable self repairing glass.


----------

